
8.75 Pieces of Highly Pragmatic Startup Start'n Gold - apgwoz
http://www.monkeytainment.com/2010/04/875-practical-pieces-of-startn-startup.html
======
apsurd
These are good points to consider when building out your MVP. But the title is
called "pragmatic startup gold". I would argue that a startup's initial push
should be on _customer development_ not product development.

The author touches on the importance of using the product to build
credibility, so that you have an audience to iterate from. Isn't that customer
development?

Forget about the product, go talk to customers.

Consider the project mentioned in the post: <http://cydros.heroku.com/>

The app may be super-cool but the marketability of that website is really
lacking. The video is very blurry and the presenter stumbles to get his
message across. Make no mistake about it, I am not bashing on the project, I
think it's a fantastic step just to have something up. I'd just like to throw
it out there that maybe more time should be spent on doing marketing work,
making the pitch absolutely melt in your customer's mouth and polishing up the
experience a bit. That way you can optimize acquiring customer interest which
in turn will give you insights on how to build the product.

------
gte910h
Giant green bars vibrating and making me physically nauseous

------
p_h
unrelated to the article's contents; this page's bright green background
absolutely made my eyes burn while trying to read the article.

~~~
apgwoz
couldn't agree more. But, that's what readability
(<http://lab.arc90.com/experiments/readability/>) is for!

